# Best For Protection



## HannibalTheCrow (Nov 22, 2006)

I have 2 handguns. A Smith & Wesson 910 9mm and a Bersa Thunder .380 and I am wondering what my best ammo as far as grain and Brand is for each, for home protection.

Right now, I am using 115 grain Gold Dot HP's for my 9mm and 90 grain Starfire's for my .380

I really appreciate all the input since I am fairly a new shooter.

Thanks so much!

HannibalTheCrow


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

For years, I've always heard that Golden Sabers were one of the best 380s.

As for 9mm - any name brand hollow point will work.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

As for the "what to use" in my home defense/carry gun. Someone else’s favorite may or may not function in your gun or in your magazines. No matter what brand you pick, buy several boxes and SHOOT it. Make sure the ammo works in YOUR gun and in all the magazines you use in that gun. If it shoots, functions and cycles in your gun that may be the round for you.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm with 2400. Buy a couple of different brands and see what works in your gun. Then use that brand.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Yup. Gun magazines push the "latest and greatest" fad ammo, often complete with made-up "One Shot Stop" percentages. Ignore that garbage and choose any premium modern hollowpoint from a major manufacturer. Make sure it's reliable in your pistol, then practice A LOT and you'll be fine.


----------



## HannibalTheCrow (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for all your great advice. I know this is probably a really stupid question...........but.....

I have been buying Winchester Black Box 147grain 9mm HP at my local gun store for $18 for a box of 20.........as I was walking through Wal-Mart tonight I notice they carry handgun ammo and just out of curiousity I asked them how much their ammo is.

The man told me that Winchester White Box 147grain 9mm HP's are $15 for a box of 100. Is this like really junky, use at your own risk, crap ammo or what. 

Just thought I would ask..........please dont think I am stupid.

Thanks for answering

HannibalTheCrow


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The WInchester black box is a higher quality round.

But, to be honest - I read some ballistic tests of the white box JHP Winchester rounds - they were on par with the other brands. They sell 50 round boxes for the price of the 20 round boxes. I have bought a few boxes and have tried them out at the range, I am satisfied, and have been rotating it into my guns as I change ammo in my various pistols. I have it in 2 guns now.

I've never seen 100 round boxes of the WInchester except for the FMJ (target rounds).


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It's not what I would call junk as it works real well for a practice ammo. Why burn up the high dollar stuff to kill paper. Run enough special ammo through your gun to make sure it works OK. Then use the cheaper stuff to practice with.


----------

